# The Who - Joan Jett - Canada



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Tue 09/29/15 Vancouver, BC	Rogers Arena	

Thu 10/01/15 Calgary, AB	Scotiabank Saddledome	

Sat 10/03/15 Edmonton, AB	Rexall Place	

Tue 10/06/15 Saskatoon, SK	SaskTel Centre	

Thu 10/08/15 Winnipeg, MB	MTS Centre

Mon 10/19/15 Toronto, ON	Air Canada Centre

Tue 12/01/15 Toronto, ON	Air Canada Centre


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fans of The Who in North America are going to have to wait to celebrate the band's 50th anniversary.


The band announced Friday that it was postponing all 50 dates of The Who Hits 50! tour this fall because lead singer Roger Daltrey has contracted viral meningitis.


He's feeling better, but says he's under doctors' orders to rest.


"We are very sorry to disappoint our fans in this way. For the last four weeks, I have been in and out of the hospital," Daltrey said in a statement released by the band. 


"I am now on the mend and feeling a lot better but I am going to need a considerable time to recover. The doctors tell me I will make a complete recovery, but that I should not do any touring this year."


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

"Hope I die before I get old..."


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Tickets for the originally scheduled shows will be honored at the new dates.

*The Who 2016 Tour Dates* 
2/27 Joe Louis Arena in Detroit, MI
3/1 Air Canada Centre in Toronto, ON
3/3 Madison Square Garden in New York, NY
3/7 TD Garden in Boston, MA
3/10 United Center in Chicago, IL
3/12 KFC Yum! Center in Louisville, KY
3/14 Wells Fargo Center in Philadelphia, PA
3/16 CONSOL Energy Center in Pittsburgh, PA
3/19 Prudential Center in Newark, NJ
3/21 BMO Harris Bradley Center in Milwaukee, WI
3/24 Verizon Center in Washington, DC
3/26 Scottrade Center in St. Louis, MO
3/29 Pepsi Center in Denver, CO
4/26 Air Canada Centre in Toronto, ON
4/29 Sprint Center in Kansas City, MO
5/1 Target Center in Minneapolis, MN
5/4 MTS Centre in Winnipeg, MB
5/6 SaskTel Centre in Saskatoon, SK
5/8 Rexall Place in Edmonton, AB
5/10 Scotiabank Saddledome in Calgary, AB
5/13 Pepsi Live at Rogers Arena in Vancouver, BC
5/15 KeyArena at Seattle Center in Seattle, WA
5/17 Moda Center in Portland, OR
5/19 Oracle Arena in Oakland, CA
5/22 Honda Center in Anaheim, CA
5/25 STAPLES Center in Los Angeles, CA
5/27 Valley View Casino Center in San Diego, CA
5/29 Colosseum at Caesars Palace in Las Vegas, NV


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

No no no no no! I love The Who & refuse to ruin it by going to see what's left of half of them. Think I'll save several hundred bucks & watch the Isle of Wight DVD again instead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

the 82 final show is how I'll always remember them.


its actually pretty amazing that they've still managed to stay together more or less after all these years considering the strained relationship between Pete and roger, which seems to go back all the way to the Keith moon days.

in the same vein of nostalgia, remember when Joan Jett was hot?

[video=youtube_share;s-312lVPnhY]http://youtu.be/s-312lVPnhY[/video]


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Just a head's up that the previously rescheduled April 26 show in Toronto is now - wait for it... moved to the following day due to a Raptors home game.


----------

